# Foster carer visits



## daisy0609 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi guys we recently adopted a 20 month old little girl and things are going fab with her she eats well sleeps well and interacts and plays with us both well. Now we have been told that we need to have more visits with the foster carer to learn how to play and interact with her. She was a bit thrown off when the FC came to visit just a couple of weeks after she left and I don't want the same thing to happen again. Any advice would be much appreciated. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi Daisy,

Congrats on your new addition ;-)

FC visits don't tend to be stipulated for one so young. A visit or two during the early week/months is normal to help LO see the FC don't just disappear. Anything after this tends to be down to you and FC relationship and what you both feel is important for LO and your own situation.

It's hard to understand the comments without knowing more. Are there behaviour concerns re LO that the FC could give more info on how they dealt with this or understanding more about the behaviour etc? Kids can play with different adults in different ways and I'm not sure what help this is to you. 

Of course if you have a good relationship with FC then you might want to give them a call and chat through?

Hope others may give you more advice.
X


----------



## daisy0609 (Oct 29, 2012)

There was no mention of any behaviour issues at all and these extra visits have only just been added in apart from the one a couple of weeks after she moved then a final one within the next couple of weeks. I just don't understand where they have come from.


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Think its worth an open chat with your SW and child's SW and see what the concerns are. Sometimes you just need to nod and go along with things but if you really don't agree then I would firmly but politely state your viewpoint.
Hope this is ok x


----------

